

I'm no physicist, however this is bugging me. - mrkmcknz

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484<p>The CERN experiment has bothered myself. Maybe because I'm uneducated in the field however this is how I feel:<p>Time as we know can be stopped, time as we know can be traveled back and fro into. However, time as we know is simply a measurement of results. Results from impulsive and undefined actions from participants in life.<p>Proving that we can travel faster than light may prove we can time travel, I feel it merely proves we can bend a measurement of life. The ability to travel and arrive at a destination not in a negative amount of time but in an amount of time we can not measure in our current capacity.
======
vga15
Interesting subject. Time allows us to measure results. Not the other way
around.

Our consciousness cannot experience time going backwards. Time travel to the
experiencer, would happen in +ve time for him/her.

Also, even if those neutrino speed measurements stand true, travelling back in
time should still be an impossibility.

What is it about the experiment, that bothers you?

------
drallison
You might find Paul Borrill's talk given in Stanford's EE380 of interest.
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/permlinks/Borrill.html>

